# Gran gol di Ibra contro il Caen. Video



## BossKilla7 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic non smette di stupire. Nella partita giocata e vinta per 3-0 contro il Caen in campionato con il suo Psg, infatti il fuoriclasse svedese ha segnato un bellissimo gol con una bordata al volo da fuori area. Video nei commenti


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Dicembre 2015)

Onnipotente


----------



## Kaw (19 Dicembre 2015)

Era nostro...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (19 Dicembre 2015)

Esagerato!!! Ha calciato quel pallone come per dire "Vai! è la che devi stare"


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

ho visto la partita.
ha ancora uno strapotere fisico e tecnico tale, che a parte segnare lui, è capace di far girare tutti i compagni di squadra.
insomma con lui e Thiago Silva, come diceva il commentatore Damiani, vinceremmo a mani basse questo Scudetto.

Thiago Silva - Romagnoli, vi immaginate?


----------



## Nicco (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dovrebbero collaudare il suo destro come braccio di lancio per gli shuttle.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho visto la partita.
> ha ancora uno strapotere fisico e tecnico tale, che a parte segnare lui, è capace di far girare tutti i compagni di squadra.
> insomma con lui e Thiago Silva, come diceva il commentatore Damiani, vinceremmo a mani basse questo Scudetto.
> 
> Thiago Silva - Romagnoli, vi immaginate?



Thiago Silva-Romagnoli
Ibrahimovic-Bacca
Primi in classifica a mani basse. Maledetto Galliani...


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2015)

ACM_Dennis ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva-Romagnoli
> Ibrahimovic-Bacca
> Primi in classifica a mani basse. Maledetto Galliani...



non sono assolutamente daccordo. Ibra distruggeva lo spogliatoio.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ibra vs Eto'o


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non è umano.


----------



## MilanLover (20 Dicembre 2015)

Fenomeno assoluto


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2015)

La faccia del portiere dice tutto...


----------

